# Pontiac Engine Decode help needed.



## FireFox3434 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi All trying to find out year and size. Back by distributer on top of block is C 102. Head manifold has 7h1 and 350 stamped on block.


----------



## Norms68 (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks like 10 March 1972 (C=March 10=day 2=year) casting 350 with the 1972 heads, 175HP 1.96/1.66 valve size with originally a 7.6 compression ratio.

Found here: Cylinder Heads

-Norm


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Norms68 said:


> Looks like 10 March 1972 (C=March 10=day 2=year) casting 350 with the 1972 heads, 175HP 1.96/1.66 valve size with originally a 7.6 compression ratio.
> 
> Found here: Cylinder Heads
> 
> -Norm


Yep, thats what I have in my 72 Lemans. And the actual valve size is an odd combination, 1.96/1.77. I found out on another Pontiac site from a guy who builds engines. He's seen a few 7H1's and they all have that odd valve combo.


----------



## FireFox3434 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the help all. I Have a 68 GTO that has that engine in it. With a saginaw 4 speed. Would that engine be a good engine to rebuild? It needs alot of work. If not what is it worth?Bringing the car back from the dead slowely lol.

Thanks
Tom


----------



## FireFox3434 (Jan 3, 2014)

I did the vin on car and it is a true GTO.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

"Good to rebuild"? Well, that depends quite a bit on you and what you want to do with the car. If you care about value, investment or resale, then no -- having a 350 in a 68 GTO hurts it a lot. Performance? again not so good. However, if you want a relatively economical driver, it's not a bad way to go.

Bear


----------

